# Extreme burn working shoulders?



## ccpro (Nov 9, 2012)

I love working shoulders, one of my favorite bodyparts.  I alternate excercises pretty often but stick to 12 sets, either cable or dumbell presses, lateral raises, and upright rows.  I get an extreme burn almost incapacitating!  It's like the lactic acid doesn't stop well after the workout is done.  It's not an unhealthy pain but it is very intense....anyone else with shoulders or other body parts?


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 9, 2012)

ccpro said:


> I love working shoulders, one of my favorite bodyparts.  I alternate excercises pretty often but stick to 12 sets, either cable or dumbell presses, lateral raises, and upright rows.  I get an extreme burn almost incapacitating!  It's like the lactic acid doesn't stop well after the workout is done.  It's not an unhealthy pain but it is very intense....anyone else with shoulders or other body parts?



I get a ridiculous pump and sometimes a burn in my delts when I do Arnold Dumbbell presses. I also get a wicked calf burn when I do supersets with standing and seated calf raises.

I am not crazy about the burn but I am falling more and more in love with the pump. Some are better than others but the worst I ever had was pretty damn good!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 9, 2012)

Sometimes when I'm doing shrugs I get a pain, like a pinched nerve , in my right delt.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 9, 2012)

After I do lateral raises I'm hurting, badly. After each set I have to put my hand up on something and stretch a bit. My shoulders BURN like a motherfucker. I hate it but I love it at the same time...fuck.


----------



## Rip (Nov 9, 2012)

Shoulders are actually my favorite body-part because mine respond better than other body-parts. 
Though, I'm the same way...I get that burn right in the shoulder joint. I did them tonight and it was pretty intense. 
I think it might be aggravated by the fact that I do strict form, heavy lateral raises. That usually does it. 
I've just come to accept it as part of a shoulder workout. 
I usually do anywhere from 12 to 16 sets 
*Tonight it was* 
Reverse pec-deck  3 sets
Seated dumbell presses 3 sets
Lateral raises 3 sets
Front raises 3 sets
Dumbell shrugs 3 sets


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2012)

MASSIVE pump from doing John Meadows' style 'heavy partial' lat raises at high reps (35+). It takes an effort mentally in between sets to refocus knowing the pain is coming. Most sensory lift for me outside of legs.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks all.  Everything sounds normal, I literally have to hang my arms on something to get the burning to subside.  Silver lining...I get lots of compliments on my shoulders!!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 9, 2012)

Rip said:


> Shoulders are actually my favorite body-part because mine respond better than other body-parts.
> Though, I'm the same way...I get that burn right in the shoulder joint. I did them tonight and it was pretty intense.
> I think it might be aggravated by the fact that I do strict form, heavy lateral raises. That usually does it.
> I've just come to accept it as part of a shoulder workout.
> ...



This is interesting to me. I used to do shrugs on shoulder day and was advised to move them to back day. I have been doing the shrugs on back day for about a year now. I liked them better on shoulder day and I am considering moving them back to my shoulder routine.

Tthanks for this thread!
Vette


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah i get that burn all the time, to the point where i can hardly lift my arms above my head for a little while


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2012)

There are times when I'm getting ready to do my next set of DB presses that I have to put the DB's back down b/c of the burning.  I put them back down & have to shake my arms out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2012)

use a boat load of fish oil before the gym it helps me


----------



## Rip (Nov 9, 2012)

Most sources say you can do them on either day.
The function of the traps is to elevate the shoulders, though they are also part of the group of back muscles (Lower traps and rhomboids are more back related).
They get hit when you do lateral raises, upright rows, shoulder press, etc. 
It's up to the individual. 
To me, it just feels like it's part of the shoulders...all part of elevating the shoulders. 




63Vette said:


> This is interesting to me. I used to do shrugs on shoulder day and was advised to move them to back day. I have been doing the shrugs on back day for about a year now. I liked them better on shoulder day and I am considering moving them back to my shoulder routine.
> 
> Tthanks for this thread!
> Vette


----------



## Rip (Nov 9, 2012)

don't you burp it up? 
I would like to take more. Maybe it's the brand. 




Brother Bundy said:


> use a boat load of fish oil before the gym it helps me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2012)

Rip said:


> don't you burp it up?
> I would like to take more. Maybe it's the brand.



Store them in the freezer


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 10, 2012)

I love shoulders also and get the fastest burn with them.  Burns/hurts(but not pain) like hell just a couple of sets in.  Also have to stretch at the end of every set regardless of the exercise.  Also give an extra 30 secs or a minutes rest.  But I also love it


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Store them in the freezer



this ^ . bro @ the gym told me he only buys fish oil from some health store. Reason being, he said, they are fresh. Some of that we buy from supp stores is rather old even though it might not have passed the expiration date. No fish burps if fresh fish oil pills and freezer.

I always get an insane burn in my delts from any sort of lateral exercise. It's extremely satisfying.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 10, 2012)

63Vette said:


> This is interesting to me. I used to do shrugs on shoulder day and was advised to move them to back day. I have been doing the shrugs on back day for about a year now. I liked them better on shoulder day and I am considering moving them back to my shoulder routine.
> 
> Tthanks for this thread!
> Vette



Interesting Vette.  I have also experimented with traps on both shoulders and back day (based on advice) and also preferred doing traps on shoulder day.  My traps responded far better when worked with shoulders.


----------



## Rip (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks POB. 
I'll have to try that freezer trick. 
I have Twin Lab right now. I'll try a different brand. 

Always burns a lot when I do lateral raises. 
It always feel better when I stretch my arm above my head.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2012)

StoliFTW said:


> Some of that we buy from supp stores is rather old even though it might not have passed the expiration date. No fish burps if fresh fish oil pills and freezer.



That's rather nauseating :-&....in the freezer they go!!!!


----------



## PFM (Nov 10, 2012)

I love delt work too, full pumped delts look mean from any angle, they are muscle group that a guy look baddass fully dressed. I too am a 12 sets guy. I started the Lee Labrada 12 sets routine right after they invented the wheel and fire. I'll hit traps on occasion, always with delts.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 10, 2012)

Great feedback bros, I'm not a freak...about shoulders anyways!!!  I'm not as advanced as many of you but I really don't feel the need to do shrugs.  My traps get plenty pumped and grow from all the peripheal exercises.  I do implement reverse peck deck occassionally.  The delt raises definatley put the pain in overdrive!!!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 10, 2012)

ccpro said:


> I love working shoulders, one of my favorite bodyparts.  I alternate excercises pretty often but stick to 12 sets, either cable or dumbell presses, lateral raises, and upright rows.  I get an extreme burn almost incapacitating!  It's like the lactic acid doesn't stop well after the workout is done.  It's not an unhealthy pain but it is very intense....anyone else with shoulders or other body parts?



yep. guilty here too!

i  do pyramids, and fail at the peak and on drops.  by the time i'm on my final set, with lower weight and higher reps, there are times where the pain gets to be more than I can bear, with the final half dozen reps or so all burning like hell, and by the time i compplete my final rep, if  you were to look at my face, you'd swear I was in some serious serious pain.  But it only last a few seconds at that level, and then slowly dissipates.  Today was legs, and between leg extensions and leg curls, im hobbling around for five minutes.  I have to be careful not to use up too much juice, as the day for legs is a long one, and at my age, the CNS doesn't last as long as it used to.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 10, 2012)

63Vette said:


> This is interesting to me. I used to do shrugs on shoulder day and was advised to move them to back day. I have been doing the shrugs on back day for about a year now. I liked them better on shoulder day and I am considering moving them back to my shoulder routine.
> 
> Tthanks for this thread!
> Vette



Sometimes I'll work traps twice per week. On back day and then on shoulder day. On back day after rack pulls I'll do high rep lighter weight shrugs.(As the last exercise on back day.) 
Then, on shoulder day, I'll do heavy weight lower rep shrugs. No matter how hard I try to keep my traps out of the way, they get worked doing lateral raises so that's why I throw in the heavy shrugs...and also to switch up from back day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 10, 2012)

Not to hijack, but on the fish oil topic I've found that krill oil does not cause the dreaded 'fish burps' at least in my case even when stored at room temp. 

YMMV.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 10, 2012)

I get that burn ! not all the time but I feel like I hit them extra good when I get it . I would call it an ache , it feels like I have drained every bit of energy out of them am it almost hurts unless I hang my arms off the pull up bar or rest my arms on something , just to leave them at my sides makes me want to massage the delts, it feels deep in the tissue :O


----------



## ccpro (Nov 10, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I get that burn ! not all the time but I feel like I hit them extra good when I get it . I would call it an ache , it feels like I have drained every bit of energy out of them am it almost hurts unless I hang my arms off the pull up bar or rest my arms on something , just to leave them at my sides makes me want to massage the delts, it feels deep in the tissue :O



You need to go get a deep tissue "rub & tug".  lol.


----------



## BigFella (Nov 11, 2012)

I love SI!

Where else could you get so much knowledge in one thread?

(I have the odourless fish oil and it is.)


----------



## NihilistFighter (Apr 24, 2020)

You might want to try dry needling. It's sort of like acupuncture that you can do yourself. First have someone else do it for you then you can do it yourself. From what I hear it may help with the kind of pain that you are talking about. It's also smart that you can tell the difference between pain you should tolerate and pain that you should not. Normally when talking about burning and muscles, a doctor will most likely say that you have torn something. Burning is a tell tale sign that something is torn. But it's not the kind of pain you are talking about. If something was torn you would not be able to move.


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2020)

NihilistFighter said:


> You might want to try dry needling. It's sort of like acupuncture that you can do yourself. First have someone else do it for you then you can do it yourself. From what I hear it may help with the kind of pain that you are talking about. It's also smart that you can tell the difference between pain you should tolerate and pain that you should not. Normally when talking about burning and muscles, a doctor will most likely say that you have torn something. Burning is a tell tale sign that something is torn. But it's not the kind of pain you are talking about. If something was torn you would not be able to move.



This thread is 9 years old......


----------



## NihilistFighter (Apr 27, 2020)

My bad. I was just looking through the threads to see if there was a conversation that I could add something substantive to. I should have looked at the date lol


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 27, 2020)

delts always get swole. most shoulder days i have to put my hands on top of my head cause it hurts to bad to let them rest by my sides.


----------

